# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Best restaurant in OKC open Christmas Day 2022?

## Edmond Hausfrau

Best dining for dinner for adults on Christmas day in OKC metro? Last time we did Cafe Cuvee and it was great but wondering if anything we are missing? Day, not Eve please.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Best dining for dinner for adults on Christmas day in OKC metro? Last time we did Cafe Cuvee and it was great but wondering if anything we are missing? Day, not Eve please.


i would think Tellers would be open in first national  .

----------

